# My Article in Motorcyclist Magazine



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is an article (a "feature" really) that I wrote for this month's issue of _Motorcyclist _magazine. It's part of a regular "Me and my Bike" section for readers to write about exceptional or interesting aspects of their rides.
Hope you like it, it was a real thrill for me to be published in a national magazine.
Motorcyclist article link


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Mj, I was enjoyed reading that article


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! Now you have to figure out how to get paid for shooting your slingshots.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good read MJ, you bringing Pizza to the ECST for everybody RIGHT?








Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Good read MJ, you bringing Pizza to the ECST for everybody RIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be pretty cold by the time I got there, even if I brought the bike!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Putting family before fortune or fame turned out some good results. It is awesome to see a man attentive to maintaining and building up his family. Too many people go after the world and loose out on the intangible riches of life.

My hat is off to you and glad to know your children have the attention they need from a father. Men can father a child but not all men are real men and real fathers.

Congratulations on a choice and action that is supreme, in view of your circumstances were. And a published article. Great initiative!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice! Now you have to figure out how to get paid for shooting your slingshots.


I sometimes deliver out in the country and I always carry a slingshot, ammo and a couple of empty pop cans in the car.
You do the math!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Got to ride to work for the first time this year tonight.
Ran circles around the other drivers!


----------

